# Bestellt, bekommen, zufrieden. Es geht auch anders im Netz.



## Devilfrank (17 Juni 2006)

So begab es sich der Tage, dass sich bei meinem alten Gericom-Laptop die Festplatte auf französisch verabschiedete. Kein Dank für die jahrelange Zusammenarbeit - nüschts. Einfach so den Dienst eingestellt...

So, wo bekomme ich nun eine neue Platte her. Ah - Google, die Mutter aller Seiten wird weiterhelfen. Hm, die ersten Links gingen auf eBay und dort jedoch keine genauen Beschreibungen. Weiter - oh hier, Notebook-Laden. Kurzes scrollen, das Richtige gefunden - klick - in den Warenkorb und weiter zur Kasse. Zahlungsart? Hm, ach doch lieber Nachnahme, man weiß ja schließlich nicht... und klick und fertig.

So und nun war ich gespannt, wie es weitergeht und wurde so richtig angenehm überrascht.
Zwei Minuten später kam die Auftragsbestätigung mit dem Vermerk, dass der Versand am nächsten Werktag in Arbeit genommen wird per Mail bei mir an. Das war irgendwann am Samstag spät abends. Montag dann die zweite Bestätigung, dass der Vorgang bearbeitet wird. Angenehm fiel auf, dass hier schon ausgiebig auf die Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen wurde. Gleichzeitig wurde der Versand für den gleichen Tag angekündigt. Und tatsächlich am Nachmittag kam die "Erledigungs.Mail". Hier noch einmal der Hinweis auf die Widerrufmöglichkeit und Handlungshinweise für den Fall eines Transportschadens. Weiterhin wurde gleich die Paketnummer von DHL mitgeliefert und der Link, wo man den Verbleib des Pakets online verfolgen kann.
Am Folgetag war das Paket mittags schon da - alles in Ordnung. Perfekt verpackt, Platte i.O., rein in Läppi und er erwachte wieder zum Leben.

Ich war einfach nur begeistert! Schnell, sauber und unkompliziert über die Bühne gegangen. Da macht das Einkaufen im Netz Spaß. Also wer mal Sorgen mit seinem Notebook, mobilen Gerät u. dgl. hat, Google hilft ganz sicher, Notebook-Laden zu finden.
:thumb:


----------



## technofreak (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Bestellt, bekommen, zufrieden. Es geht auch anders im Netz.*



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer mal Sorgen mit seinem Notebook, mobilen Gerät u. dgl. hat, Google hilft ganz sicher, Notebook-Laden zu finden.
> :thumb:


Nicht nur beim Notebook. Hab schon öfter exotische Ersatzteile gesucht für Reparaturen 
von Satreceivern oder anderen elektronischen Geräten und mühelos per Google gefunden.
Tipp: Nicht von schlichter Aufmachung abschrecken  lassen. Wer mächtig auf den 
(Werbe)putz haut, ist erstmal mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Bestellt, bekommen, zufrieden. Es geht auch anders im Netz.*

SUPER! Notebook-Laden!! Hab schon 2 Akkus dort bezogen und ebenfalls schnell
und gut beliefert worden!!


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Bestellt, bekommen, zufrieden. Es geht auch anders im Netz.*

Auch mir ist es nun gelungen, innerhalb von 4 Tagen wieder zu einem Kabellosen Notebook zu kommen.
Dort habe ich doch tatsächlich für 79 Euro ein Akku bekommen, (ist der original Akku) der woanders um die 120 Euro kosten sollte.

Montag bestellt, Donnerstag lief mein Laptop wieder. Super, Danke Notebook-Laden.


----------



## Don Frago (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Bestellt, bekommen, zufrieden. Es geht auch anders im Netz.*

Meine Erfahrung bei ebay:

ein Händi bei computer-log***ic erstanden. Dienstag abend gekauft und online überwiesen, Mittwoch vormittag positive Bewertung vom Verkäufer, Donnerstag  mittag ist die Ware da. 
40 Stunden von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung, Respekt!

Das Gerät ohne Branding, doof belegte Tasten oder "Jamba-Software", alles so wies sein soll.

Ausser der positiven Bewertung hab ich mich noch mal per email direkt beim Händler bedankt.

Bis vor ein paar Tagen hatte der Händler 100% positive Bewertungen, die vor allem nicht durch abwarten auf die Bewertung des Kunden "erpresst" waren. Jetzt gibts eine negative, die mir aber eher haltlos erscheint.

Bei der Bude würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen, so was positives hab ich noch nie erlebt!

viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Bestellt, bekommen, zufrieden. Es geht auch anders im Netz.*

Hat der noch M75?


----------



## Don Frago (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Bestellt, bekommen, zufrieden. Es geht auch anders im Netz.*

nein , der hat auch nicht viel Auswahl, meist ein paar angesagte Geräte. M75 ist nicht dabei.

Zuletzt hab ich nur das ME75 gesehen, bei mobilbomber fürn hunni.

viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Heiko (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Bestellt, bekommen, zufrieden. Es geht auch anders im Netz.*



			
				Don Frago schrieb:
			
		

> nein , der hat auch nicht viel Auswahl, meist ein paar angesagte Geräte. M75 ist nicht dabei.
> 
> Zuletzt hab ich nur das ME75 gesehen, bei mobilbomber fürn hunni.
> 
> ...


DRECK.
Das ME ist ohne Bluetooth...


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2006)

*AW: Bestellt, bekommen, zufrieden. Es geht auch anders im Netz.*

Passiert jedem mal - die Druckerpatrone ist alle. Bei einigen Geräten eine kostspielige Angelegenheit. Deshalb hier eine Erfahrung mit einem empfehlenswerten Shop:

Am Dienstag Abend bei _kraus-tinte.de_ das Angebot ausgesucht, im Portal angemeldet und bestellt. Online-Überweisung sofort, Ware bereits am Donnerstag Morgen an der Wunschadresse erhalten. Versandkosten 3,99 € mit Versicherung, Warenwert 77 € ggü. dem Einzelhandel mit 125 €. Lastschriftverfahren ist ab der 2. Bestellung möglich.​:dafuer:


----------

